# Does this seatstay look damaged to you?



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I know it's hard to diagnose from pictures on the web but any opinions on this? I have a similar area near the fork but not as big and the local Specialized dealer told me its not big deal. I haven't had the dealer look at this yet but will tomorrow. I have no idea what happened here as I know of no damage or rubbing. The bike is a 2014 Roubaix and I lightened the picture to show it better.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Pictures are better than words, but up close and personal is better.

It does not look good what I see.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

It looks like it has taken a good whack from something? 

Is that a CF frame? Is it deeper than the paint? Does it have more flex than the other side?


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

It is a CF frame. 2014 bike. If it got whacked I don't know when or how. It feels a little more depressed than the other side.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm not sure about depressed, but it looks more like it has cracks in it which might allow it to wobble some. I assume you shouldn't be able to compress it with your thumb. Perhaps probe it with a needle, or blow into it. Anyway, hopefully your shop will have some ideas.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

CliffordK said:


> I'm not sure about depressed, but it looks more like it has cracks in it which might allow it to wobble some. I assume you shouldn't be able to compress it with your thumb. Perhaps probe it with a needle, or blow into it. Anyway, hopefully your shop will have some ideas.


It feels depressed in comparison to the same spot on the other seat stay which is pretty concerning. The other side has a distinct squarer edge to it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like it was caused by an external force (scrape, impact). I'd definitely press to have it assessed by Specialized, and wouldn't ride the bike till the cause is determined and the damage repaired.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah I'm taking it in tomorrow. Not riding it that's for sure. What happens if Specialized determines it's not a warranty repair.?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

darwinosx said:


> Yeah I'm taking it in tomorrow. Not riding it that's for sure. What happens if a Specialized determines it's not a warranty repair.?


If it's determined to be caused externally (scrape/ impact) they'll probably offer you a crash replacement.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Very strong, in my guess 99% chance, that is not a warranty issue. That is an accidental damage issue which does fall under crash replacement.

Almost looks as though the paint is acting like it is a latex based paint. It was clearly hit/abraded buy something, I would guess in a parking lot or garage or something.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb and say 100% it is not a warranty issue [unless the fork broke and you went flying].

Time to start asking the kids who dropped something on your bike.


----------



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Crash replacement is my prediction. I crashed my 2012 SL4 Pro around the end of April that damage the drive-side seat stay. Shop took a look at it and told me they could not give me a definitive answer on whether is was safe or not, so they opted to contact Specialized and see what could be done. Specialized immediately gave me several options from frame-set only to lower end complete. I opted for a 2014 SL4 Pro frame-set and had the shop move everything over for me. 

All in all, it was a very easy process. (Except for the pain in my wallet!) I can ride worry free now and get back to putting in the miles.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

Duct Tape?

There are notes on the internet about home CF repair, as well as companies that specialize in CF repair. 

A partial crack through the middle of a tube, I would think yours would be an excellent candidate for repair.

You would likely get at least $200 if you chose to flog the frame on E-Bay.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I think folks are right that you will be offered crash replacement. See what they offer and then look at your budget and then compare it to what companies like Calfree can repair it for. They do good work, but it often voids your warranty.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments.
The shop said it looked like impact and they sent a picture to Specialized who said the same thing
The shop said they have seen much worse and it is "probably" safe to ride. I'm not super comfortable with "probably".
Specialized said they won't say if it is safe or not unless they have the frame sent to them.
I have no idea how it got this way but thats irrelevant now.
They offered me a replacement frame at 50% cost or $1450. I thought replacement frame was only 20% off but I guess it's 50. They have the exact frame in stock. Also the front fork is a little chewed up on the right blade near the dropouts which I was also told was fine and it's not nearly as bad as the chain stay.
I could also get it repaired for $150 to $200 but then no warranty from Specialized if a third party repairs it.
My thinking right now is to cough up the $1450 for a new frame and start from scratch.
They also offered a Tarmac Pro or S-Works Tarmac. The Tarmac Pro is $1850 and the S-Works Tarmac is $2450. I've been thinking about buying a Tarmac anyway and am test riding one tomorrow but I think I want both a Roubaix and a Tarmac.

Oh and the shop said they would transfer all the components over at no cost.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I suppose a bit would depend on your ultimate goals. But, $1450 for a new frame, or $150 to $200 to repair it.

I think I'd go for the frame repair. From the photos, it looks like the paint match shouldn't a big problem.

You have 2 working bikes, and the crushed Specialized? Do you need more? Ok, I guess a stupid question... but...

You could, of course, buy the Tarmac and repair the Roubaix.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

One of my brother's rides and has two Roubaix's and two Tarmacs. Each in a DA and SRAM Red version. So I need to catch up. :thumbsup:
Repair the Roubaix and buy a Tarmac...that sounds like a great idea..why didn't I think of that.


----------

